# Bye Spike



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Just a few minutes ago I was getting ready for work and I found my guy Spike cold and gone. Spike. My boy who hated other rats with a burning passion but was the sweetest little guy to all humans. Thank you for always cuddling me when I needed it baby boy, without you I never would have gotten male rats and so many future rescues will be because of you. You spent 9 months in a shelter because no one wanted you, just because you were scared. It was kind of an accident but I'm so glad I ended up with you and my only regret is that I didn't adopt you earlier.

Love you forever.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

My condolences, he sounded like a sweetie. <3


----------



## devioustearex (Sep 21, 2017)

May he rest in peace. He sounded like a great rescue and lived a great end to his life.


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

Aw, sorry, rest in peace little Spike. He was a good looking little man. Love my rescue ratties too.


----------

